# Atlas Mountains



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Just wanted to share with you all the beautiful view of the Atlas mountains from my new home... They have been so clear in the evening the past couple of days, it appears like you could walk on water to them!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lynn said:


> Just wanted to share with you all the beautiful view of the Atlas mountains from my new home... They have been so clear in the evening the past couple of days, it appears like you could walk on water to them!


Worth sharing Lynn!

The mountains I see on my way to and from work, and on our nearest dog walk, give me such a lift every day.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow you can see that far and so clear,


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Wow you can see that far and so clear,


The thing is, it's not THAT far when you think about it.... and the Atlas mountains reach as high as 4000metres.... and stretch for about 1500 miles. Surprisingly, atmospheric conditions mean they are only visible on a handful of days a year. But Africa really is just over the water! They are truly beautiful at sunset, and unfortunately my camera doesn't really do them justice


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Mountains AND sea! You're very lucky.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sometimes we can see them from our beach. Turn around and you see the mountains of the Sierra Bermeja. One of the many reasons I too love living where we are.
We can see sea and mountains from our bedroom balcony but not Morocco.
I once went to a party at a villa in the hills above Estepona and we could see the lights of Morocco.


----------



## gingham (Jun 23, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Worth sharing Lynn!
> 
> The mountains I see on my way to and from work, and on our nearest dog walk, give me such a lift every day.


I have never tired of returning to my little town, seeing it, the castle opposite our house and the mountains behind. The colours appear to vary from a miserable grey,(bad day), to all the lovely shades of purple imaginable. You have hit the nail on the head, gives one a lift. Love it.

G


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

From Mijas (you are at Mijas?) to the Atlas mountains is about 100km - a long way. Not surprised you can't often see them.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We could see them from our house in Torremuelle on a clear day too!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We can see them most days.
This morning we were woken at 06.00 by our neighbour's cockerel so we decided to take Our Little Azor out an hour earlier than usual.
By the time we got to Rio Guadalmansa which isn't a rio yet, the full moon, a sort of pale yellowy-peachy colour, was hanging above the Sierra and the rising sun was sort of staining the mountains a fiery red. The rio has cut a deep, narrow gorge with steep cliffs on either side and as the sun rose higher it lit up the trees at the top of the opposite bank and slowly moved down until the whole river was bright and in full sunlight.
No-one was about and everything smelled so fresh. There are goats, sheep, donkeys and horses occasionally wandering along the river bank and OH once saw an otter family splashing around. We often see egrets and herons.
It was a bit of an effort getting out of bed so early but worth it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> We can see them most days.
> This morning we were woken at 06.00 by our neighbour's cockerel so we decided to take Our Little Azor out an hour earlier than usual.
> By the time we got to Rio Guadalmansa which isn't a rio yet, the full moon, a sort of pale yellowy-peachy colour, was hanging above the Sierra and the rising sun was sort of staining the mountains a fiery red. The rio has cut a deep, narrow gorge with steep cliffs on either side and as the sun rose higher it lit up the trees at the top of the opposite bank and slowly moved down until the whole river was bright and in full sunlight.
> No-one was about and everything smelled so fresh. There are goats, sheep, donkeys and horses occasionally wandering along the river bank and OH once saw an otter family splashing around. We often see egrets and herons.
> It was a bit of an effort getting out of bed so early but worth it.


You missed your vocation in life as a writer!!

Thanks, that reminded me of Spain 

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> We can see them most days.
> This morning we were woken at 06.00 by our neighbour's cockerel so we decided to take Our Little Azor out an hour earlier than usual.
> By the time we got to Rio Guadalmansa which isn't a rio yet, the full moon, a sort of pale yellowy-peachy colour, was hanging above the Sierra and the rising sun was sort of staining the mountains a fiery red. The rio has cut a deep, narrow gorge with steep cliffs on either side and as the sun rose higher it lit up the trees at the top of the opposite bank and slowly moved down until the whole river was bright and in full sunlight.
> No-one was about and everything smelled so fresh. There are goats, sheep, donkeys and horses occasionally wandering along the river bank and OH once saw an otter family splashing around. We often see egrets and herons.
> It was a bit of an effort getting out of bed so early but worth it.


I guess you are talking about the Sierra Bermeja above Estepona. 

We see this from the other side at a distance of about 20 kilometros. We get the red colour at sunset - I believe it is caused by the mineral content (possibly iron?) in the rock. 

Bermeja means vermilion or scarlet, the range is undoubtedly so named because of this phenomenon.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> We can see them most days.
> This morning we were woken at 06.00 by our neighbour's cockerel so we decided to take Our Little Azor out an hour earlier than usual.
> By the time we got to Rio Guadalmansa which isn't a rio yet, the full moon, a sort of pale yellowy-peachy colour, was hanging above the Sierra and the rising sun was sort of staining the mountains a fiery red. The rio has cut a deep, narrow gorge with steep cliffs on either side and as the sun rose higher it lit up the trees at the top of the opposite bank and slowly moved down until the whole river was bright and in full sunlight.
> No-one was about and everything smelled so fresh. There are goats, sheep, donkeys and horses occasionally wandering along the river bank and OH once saw an otter family splashing around. We often see egrets and herons.
> It was a bit of an effort getting out of bed so early but worth it.


With the kids to get to school, we are always up early, and the sunrise is as spectacular as the sunset.... Unfortunately, we are rushing about making packed lunches and nagging the kids to get themselves ready for school, so our ability to just sit and enjoy it is somewhat hampered!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> With the kids to get to school, we are always up early, and the sunrise is as spectacular as the sunset.... Unfortunately, we are rushing about making packed lunches and nagging the kids to get themselves ready for school, so our ability to just sit and enjoy it is somewhat hampered!



I always tried to get up early enough so as to capture those wonderful moments before the yelling and chaos started in our house!! 

Jo xx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> You missed your vocation in life as a writer!!
> 
> Thanks, that reminded me of Spain
> 
> Jo xxx



I 'ave me moments!!
Every day that passes is a day closer to when you'll be back.
My son and dil are in the air somewhere over France on their way to Malaga. Looks as if they'll have excellent weather for their weekend away.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> I guess you are talking about the Sierra Bermeja above Estepona.
> 
> We see this from the other side at a distance of about 20 kilometros. We get the red colour at sunset - I believe it is caused by the mineral content (possibly iron?) in the rock.
> 
> Bermeja means vermilion or scarlet, the range is undoubtedly so named because of this phenomenon.


I didn't know that...
Yes, the same Sierra. Five minutes from our house by car and we're in the foothills. The view from Monte Mayor is stupendous. On clear days you can see the sweep of the coast from Estepona past San Pedro to Marbella and you have a grandstand view of Gibraltar and that bit of the Moroccan coast which is so close to it. Behind you is the Bermeja range.
A couple of winters ago I remember walking on our beach and seeing snow on the peaks of the mountains behind me.
From our bedroom window we can see the lights of fishing boats near the shore and the bright lights of cruise liners and tankers.
On New Year's Eve we get a great view from our upstairs balcony/terrace of the fireworks display from all the cruise liners moored off Gibraltar and Marbella.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

Excellent pikkie and a view that you`ll, hopefully, never tire of.

Soz - Pedantic ****** that I am...

Are you sure you`re not confusing them with the Rif Mountains? 

They are much closer than the Atlas Mountains, given your location. If I were standing in Mijas and looked due South, the Rifs would be more or less in front of me, with the majority of the mass to the South West (right). They are also very close to the shoreline, which I think your pikkie corroborates. Ditto if I were in Marbella looking due South.

If I were looking to the South East or East-South East (Leftish), the Atlas mountains would be visible, but are further away and definitely much further back from the shore. 

The Rifs are the mountains I can see from the peaks of the Sierra Nevada.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Yossa said:


> Excellent pikkie and a view that you`ll, hopefully, never tire of.
> 
> Soz - Pedantic ****** that I am...
> 
> ...


Yossa, I think you are right....

They are clear as a bell this morning - with the morning sunrise picking out the relief beautifully. 

Thinking of doing a trip to the Sierra Nevada Tuesday, so I'm hoping we'll have a view from there


----------

